# 1940 Louisville Cycle Motorbike



## badbob (Nov 29, 2021)

1940 Louisville Cycle & Supply Motorbike.. Kind of an odd bird with pogo seat and hanging tank..


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2021)

That is cool! How much are you going to be selling it for?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 29, 2021)

😎👍 One nice ride😎👍


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2021)

PM SENT


----------



## dave429 (Nov 29, 2021)

That’s a beauty! I love that blue!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 29, 2021)

very cool !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2021)

😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## fattyre (Nov 30, 2021)

I think Paramount better describes Schwinn as a whole, not a model.  Sweet bike.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 30, 2021)

Very cool bike , love it 😀


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Great looking bike !!!


----------

